# Changing Gaggia Cubika Plus Steam Wand



## leesoopoh (Aug 24, 2014)

hi there,

Recently i came across an idea to change the regular plastic steam wand to the Rancilio Silvia(v1/v1) steam wand.There are a few videos available teaching about how to change it on a Gaggia classic. However, in the Cubika Plus, the steam wand's screw and nut is in different location and located way inside the machine.

Is there anybody has the similar problem and has figured out how to fix it?



*
Thank you*


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

THis item will most certainly work as it is designed to simply replace the plastic pannarello and it does say suitable for all Gaggia domestic machines.:

http://www.tidaka.net/de/Dampfduesen-und-Dampflanzen/TIDAKA-Dampfduese-fuer-6mm-Rohre-zweiteilig.html


----------

